# Best protein cake



## Damo69 (Mar 2, 2014)

This is a tasty moist protein cake to satisfy any sweet tooth.

Blend 250g sweet potato (boiled & mashed), 200ml milk, 2eggs, 60g whey, 120g oats, 30g coconut flour, 50g peanut butter, 30g self-raising flour & 15g bicarb.

Bake in cake tin for 40 minutes, slice & enjoy.

I cut mine into 4 slices @ 431 cal - 15 fat - 42 carbs & 24protein per slice.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Should have done a video showing how to do it buddy. Also upload a bigger pic, it looks pretty good from what I can see there.


----------

